# Was meint ihr???



## Drachenpilz (13. Februar 2005)

Was haltet ihr vom *WTP Addict Bike =2005=* ?? Für den Preis sind da doch echt gute Sachen dran. Aber Taugt die Bremse was??

Danke für eure Meinungen
Mfg Drachenpilz


----------



## Wolf 359 (13. Februar 2005)

Ist super, kannst du kaufen.  
Das Tretlager ist zwar nicht so toll, (bei mir dreht es sich nicht so leicht wie es sollte) aber insgesamt bekommst du für wenig Geld ein gutes Bike.
Die Bremse bremst übrigens auch ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (13. Februar 2005)

Freund von mir hat sichs auch gekauft und ist voll zufrieden nur die HR Bremse hat am ersten Tag aufgegeben, da das Bremskabel wirklich extrem genau ist, d.h. ein Barspin und nicht weiter drehen bzw überdrehen.


----------



## Flatpro (13. Februar 2005)

ach, geschiete beläge und n gescheites bremskabel glech mitkaufen , da macht das bisal geld auch nichmehr viel aus...


----------



## Vitali (13. Februar 2005)

Oder gleich Bremse sein lassen...


----------



## der Digge (14. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gleich Bremse sein lassen...



aber net als Anfänger, Brakeless radeln will gelernt sein   
dafür brauchste ersma n runden fahrstill


----------



## Drachenpilz (14. Februar 2005)

Ja danke ,dann bestelle ich mir gleich ne neue Bremse+Kabel dazu.

Kann mann die Kurbel  bei disem Rad auch sofort nach links umbauen oder brauche ich da ne andere Nabe??

Und wird das Ritzel hinten durch den Rahmen geschützt oder kommt man da beim Grinden Dran??

Und wie ist eure Street erfahrung mit disem Bike??

So das waren aber jetzt auch alle Fragendie mir noch so eingefallen sind*gg*

Also besten dank schon einmal für eure Qualifizierten Antworten


----------



## Sele666 (14. Februar 2005)

und nun gehts unter die bmx er?

bin och schon am überlegen ob ich mir ma wieder eins hole....


----------



## Drachenpilz (14. Februar 2005)

Ja In der Stadt ist nen BMX glaube ich besser als nen Mtb.


----------



## Sele666 (14. Februar 2005)

hmm najoo so würd ichs net sagen...
kommt halt drauf an was man fürn mtb fährt...
also meine kiste iss schon recht bmx mäßig geworden...


----------



## lukstarr (14. Februar 2005)

Drachenpilz schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mann die Kurbel  bei disem Rad auch sofort nach links umbauen oder brauche ich da ne andere Nabe??


Kann sein, dass ich die Frage nicht verstehe, aber Kurbel links? Ist jetzt GBoxx bei BMX angesagt? Meinst Du villeicht die Pegs? Ich hab die Pegs jetzt links, ohne Probleme.


			
				Drachenpilz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wird das Ritzel hinten durch den Rahmen geschützt oder kommt man da beim Grinden Dran??


Kommt drauf wie Du draufballerst, aber da ist ja noch die Kedde drauf, und die ist relativ stabil.


			
				Drachenpilz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist eure Street erfahrung mit disem Bike??


Bis jetzt macht es einen guten Eindruck. Hab auch die Bremse (Evolver), den Griff (Goldfinger) und das Kabel (Sliccable) gewechselt. Auf jeden Fall musste ich mir einen Kettenspanner (P.A.C.T) holen, weil nach paar Stunden Streeten  jedesmal das HR total schief war = brakeless... Ansonsten isn schönes Radl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein, dass ich die Frage nicht verstehe, aber Kurbel links? Ist jetzt GBoxx bei BMX angesagt? Meinst Du villeicht die Pegs? Ich hab die Pegs jetzt links, ohne Probleme.
> 
> Kommt drauf wie Du draufballerst, aber da ist ja noch die Kedde drauf, und die ist relativ stabil.
> 
> Bis jetzt macht es einen guten Eindruck. Hab auch die Bremse (Evolver), den Griff (Goldfinger) und das Kabel (Sliccable) gewechselt. Auf jeden Fall musste ich mir einen Kettenspanner (P.A.C.T) holen, weil nach paar Stunden Streeten  jedesmal das HR total schief war = brakeless... Ansonsten isn schönes Radl...



Ich bin zwar kein BMXer aber Drachenpilz meint wohl LSD (Leftsidedrive nciht die Droge) damit er auf seiner Schokoladenseite grinden kann. Dafür draucht man LSD Naben mit anderem Freilauf


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Februar 2005)

also für den preis ist des rad top!   
würd da aber paar teile auswechseln. aber sonst isses geil!


----------



## Vitali (15. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> aber net als Anfänger, Brakeless radeln will gelernt sein
> dafür brauchste ersma n runden fahrstill




en scheiss brauch man am anfang...


----------



## Vitali (15. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein, dass ich die Frage nicht verstehe, aber Kurbel links? Ist jetzt GBoxx bei BMX angesagt? Meinst Du villeicht die Pegs? Ich hab die Pegs jetzt links, ohne Probleme.



Er fragt ob die Kurbel auch Left-Side-Hand tauglich ist...sprich Kette links fahren.


----------



## der Digge (15. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> en scheiss brauch man am anfang...



ja genau man kann au völlig unkontroliert durch irgenwelche skatehallen eiern, Leute umfahren und versuchen mit den Schuhen am Boden zu bremsen


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau man kann au völlig unkontroliert durch irgenwelche skatehallen eiern, Leute umfahren und versuchen mit den Schuhen am Boden zu bremsen


also bei mir funkt dat mit dem brakeless fahren  

aber so am blutigen anfänger würd ich niemals ein rad ohne bremse geben..
eben aus den gründen, die digger schon gesagt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (16. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau man kann au völlig unkontroliert durch irgenwelche skatehallen eiern, Leute umfahren und versuchen mit den Schuhen am Boden zu bremsen



Du wirst brakeless niemals "völlig unkontroliert" durch irgendwelche skatehallen "eiern", als anfänger sowieso nicht.


----------



## lukstarr (16. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst brakeless niemals "völlig unkontroliert" durch irgendwelche skatehallen "eiern", als anfänger sowieso nicht.


Das bedarf näherer Erklärung. Entweder versteh ich die Ironie nicht oder irgendwas läuft an mir vorbei...   

Ähm... zum Leftside-Drive... was soll der Vorteil sein? Schokoladenseite grinden? Dann aber aufm Sprocket oder was? Hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas. Gibts da Bilder?


----------



## s1c (16. Februar 2005)

brakeless fahren is cool, macht spass und man gewinnt an kontrolle beim bike =)

aber nicht zu empfehlen in städten, wo viele passanten sind und hallen, da ist meiner meinung nach einfach zuviel los und man kann nich immer den fuss aufm reifen haben o0

und in schock situationen isses sowieso unpraktisch

daher erstma bremse dran lassen ^^


----------



## RISE (16. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm... zum Leftside-Drive... was soll der Vorteil sein? Schokoladenseite grinden? Dann aber aufm Sprocket oder was? Hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas. Gibts da Bilder?



Das sich der Antrieb auf der linken Seite befindet und man so rechts kein Kettenblatt oder Ritzel hat, was beim grinden stört.Im Idealfall sollte aber auch mit RHD kein Problem bestehen beim rechts grinden...


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> brakeless fahren is cool, macht spass und man gewinnt an kontrolle beim bike =)
> 
> aber nicht zu empfehlen in städten, wo viele passanten sind und hallen, da ist meiner meinung nach einfach zuviel los und man kann nich immer den fuss aufm reifen haben o0
> 
> ...


in schocksituationen steh ich beim bmx mti der "fussbremse" schneller als mit der normalen....


----------



## der Digge (16. Februar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> in schocksituationen steh ich beim bmx mti der "fussbremse" schneller als mit der normalen....



ja du


----------



## cyclon3 (16. Februar 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> brakeless fahren is cool


..das is natürlich Hauptsache


----------



## Flatpro (16. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ja du


ja is so... meine bmxbremse is so gammelscheiß...


----------



## s1c (16. Februar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> ..das is natürlich Hauptsache


style über alles!




und meine bmx bremse zieht besser als mein schuh, ah meine schuhe... die waren nach meiner brakeless zeit total kaputt


----------



## der Digge (16. Februar 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> style über alles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum beide? kannst switch footed bremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (16. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da Bilder?


----------



## s1c (16. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> warum beide? kannst switch footed bremsen?


ne war nur der rechte schuh ;D aber egal mama hat dann neue gekauft ;D


----------



## lukstarr (17. Februar 2005)

@Vitali
Danke für das Bild, jetzt glaub ich es auch  

Aber, ich behaupte mal dass ca. 80 % aller Fahrer die Pegs auf der rechten Seite haben, verglichen damit, ist der LSD eher eine Kuriosität als nötige Einrichtung. Zuerst hatte ich die Pegs auch auf der rechten Seite, bin beim Grinden nie ans Kettenblatt gekommen. By the way wie das so am Anfang ist, hat das Grinden bei mir keinen ästhetischen Charakter, also eher moshcore auf ne Ledge gedropt. Trotzdem nix ans Kettenblatt gekommen. Dann bei so einem kleinem Kettenblatt kann doch noch weniger passieren.

Der Sinn bleibt mir weiter verborgen.


----------



## Vitali (17. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> @Vitali
> Danke für das Bild, jetzt glaub ich es auch
> 
> Aber, ich behaupte mal dass ca. 80 % aller Fahrer die Pegs auf der rechten Seite haben, verglichen damit, ist der LSD eher eine Kuriosität als nötige Einrichtung. Zuerst hatte ich die Pegs auch auf der rechten Seite, bin beim Grinden nie ans Kettenblatt gekommen. By the way wie das so am Anfang ist, hat das Grinden bei mir keinen ästhetischen Charakter, also eher moshcore auf ne Ledge gedropt. Trotzdem nix ans Kettenblatt gekommen. Dann bei so einem kleinem Kettenblatt kann doch noch weniger passieren.
> ...




Grad weil du die Pegs rechts hast ist LSD vorteilhaft ! Wenn du noch nie aufs Kettenblatt aufgekommen bist, gratulation, du hast es richtig dreckig drauf, nein, ich glaub eher du bist noch nie richtig gegrindet... Ob bei dir grinden eine ästhetischen Charakter oder nicht hat interessiert hier grad keinen 

Peace


----------



## lukstarr (17. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Grad weil du die Pegs rechts hast ist LSD vorteilhaft !


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Das ist ja genau meine Intention gewesen. Soviele Fahrer die rechts Pegs fahren, so wenige Left-Side-Drives...



			
				Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch nie aufs Kettenblatt aufgekommen bist, gratulation, du hast es richtig dreckig drauf, nein, ich glaub eher du bist noch nie richtig gegrindet... Ob bei dir grinden eine ästhetischen Charakter oder nicht hat interessiert hier grad keinen


Beim Feeble passierts doch ab und an, dass man aufs Kettenblatt haut. Das ist mir bewusst. Wollst mir hier jetzt dumm kommen? Wollte mit dem Statement nur klarmachen, dass auch bei nicht sauberer Fahrweise, das Kettenblatt einen _nicht_ beeinträchtigt. Meine Erfahrung.

Tu deiner Mami was Gutes und bring den Müll raus...


----------



## Vitali (18. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Das ist ja genau meine Intention gewesen. Soviele Fahrer die rechts Pegs fahren, so wenige Left-Side-Drives...
> 
> 
> Beim Feeble passierts doch ab und an, dass man aufs Kettenblatt haut. Das ist mir bewusst. Wollst mir hier jetzt dumm kommen? Wollte mit dem Statement nur klarmachen, dass auch bei nicht sauberer Fahrweise, das Kettenblatt einen _nicht_ beeinträchtigt. Meine Erfahrung.
> ...



geh mountainbike in "Dortmund" fahren du vogel...


----------



## lukstarr (19. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> geh mountainbike in "Dortmund" fahren du vogel...


Sachlichkeit kann man von einem 08/15-Forumskiddie nicht erwarten und wo is da der Diss? Einfach Unwissenheit?

Wünsch Dir noch nen schönes Wochenende mit Deiner Homo-Unit, Copycat.


----------



## cyclon3 (19. Februar 2005)

Grinden besteht nicht nur aus Feeble, da hängt auch kein Kettenblatt im weg. Wenn du aber z.B. Rails im 50/50 grindest, kippst du ja das BMX so, dass du nicht vom Rail rutschst. Somit schleifst du dann mit der Kette oder dem Kettenblatt schön das Rail entland, was bei filigranen Ketten oder Kettenblättern auf Dauer teuer werden kann.
Wieso dann also kein LSD, wenn man dadurch Material schonen kann??


----------



## lukstarr (19. Februar 2005)

Ok, das ist ein Argument. Ich kenn jetzt nicht den Aufwand (Kosten), um den Antrieb auf die linke Seite zu setzen, aber wäre da ein Sprocket Guard nicht sinnvoller oder passt das grad nicht zum allgemeinen gewichtsmindernden Trend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (19. Februar 2005)

Wenn du dein BMX selbst aufbaust, hast du normalerweise durch LSD keine Zusatzkosten. Brauchst halt LSD Nabe und LSD-fähige Kurbel..


----------



## kater (20. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das ist ein Argument. Ich kenn jetzt nicht den Aufwand (Kosten), um den Antrieb auf die linke Seite zu setzen, aber wäre da ein Sprocket Guard nicht sinnvoller oder passt das grad nicht zum allgemeinen gewichtsmindernden Trend?



Deine Klappe ist irgendwie doch etwas zu gross um deine schlechten Kommentare gepaart mit Unwissenheit entschuldigen zu können.


----------



## Vitali (20. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Sachlichkeit kann man von einem 08/15-Forumskiddie nicht erwarten und wo is da der Diss? Einfach Unwissenheit?
> 
> Wünsch Dir noch nen schönes Wochenende mit Deiner Homo-Unit, Copycat.



Du bist jetzt mal besser ruhig, von so nen Depp wie dir brauch ich mir nichts anhören. Du hast von der "H"-Unit so viel ahnung wie davor oder noch immer von "LH/SD".


----------



## lukstarr (21. Februar 2005)

> [...] deine schlechten Kommentare gepaart mit Unwissenheit [...]


Oh my oh my, ist das hier ein Forum um Fragen geklärt zu bekommen und Sinn und Unsinn gewisser Dinge zu diskutieren? Ein schlechter Kommentar ist ein unsachlicher, beleidigender same as yours. Und wieso nimmst Du Dir raus, dass Du meine Kommentare "entschuldigen" müsstest?


> Deine Klappe ist irgendwie doch etwas zu gross [...]


Immerhin relativierst Du meine Klappe. Aber das alles nur, weil ich mich von einem Kiddie nicht anfahren lasse? Ziemlich enttäuschend.

Aber immerhin konnte Cyclon meine Unwissenheit in Kauf nehmen und mir die Geschichte vernünftig erklären, ohne persönlich zu werden.



> Du bist jetzt mal besser ruhig, von so nen Depp wie dir brauch ich mir nichts anhören. Du hast von der "H"-Unit so viel ahnung wie davor oder noch immer von "LH/SD".


So wenig Ahnung wie Du von Dortmund und mir...


----------



## Vitali (21. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Oh my oh my, ist das hier ein Forum um Fragen geklärt zu bekommen und Sinn und Unsinn gewisser Dinge zu diskutieren? Ein schlechter Kommentar ist ein unsachlicher, beleidigender same as yours. Und wieso nimmst Du Dir raus, dass Du meine Kommentare "entschuldigen" müsstest?
> 
> Immerhin relativierst Du meine Klappe. Aber das alles nur, weil ich mich von einem Kiddie nicht anfahren lasse? Ziemlich enttäuschend.
> 
> ...



bang !


----------



## Flatpro (21. Februar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin relativierst Du meine Klappe. Aber das alles nur, weil ich mich von einem KIDDIE nicht anfahren lasse? Ziemlich enttäuschend.


HALLO? GEHTS NOCH? 

kann mal jemand das hier schließen? is ja schrecklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Februar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal jemand das hier schließen?


 
Ich denk schon.

mfg,
Reik


----------

